# Anmelde Probleme



## Doyle86 (29. Mai 2008)

Kann mich nicht mehr auf Buffed.de anmelden. Mein Passwort ist falsch wurde mir gesagt. Also habe ich ein neues angefordert.....auch falsch....das zweite auch....das dritte auch...hat noch jemand so ein problem oder weis worans liegen kann?


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (29. Mai 2008)

mh , eventuelle den richtig namen eingeben? Du musst deinen Anmeldenamen eingeben , nicht den Nickname.


----------



## Doyle86 (29. Mai 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> mh , eventuelle den richtig namen eingeben? Du musst deinen Anmeldenamen eingeben , nicht den Nickname.


Der ist gleich


----------



## ZAM (29. Mai 2008)

Doyle86 schrieb:


> Kann mich nicht mehr auf Buffed.de anmelden. Mein Passwort ist falsch wurde mir gesagt. Also habe ich ein neues angefordert.....auch falsch....das zweite auch....das dritte auch...hat noch jemand so ein problem oder weis worans liegen kann?



Mit welchem Nickname versuchst du dich einzuloggen? Weil mit Doyle86 scheints ja zu funktionieren.


----------



## Doyle86 (29. Mai 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Mit welchem Nickname versuchst du dich einzuloggen? Weil mit Doyle86 scheints ja zu funktionieren.


Tôny.....den nick hier habe ich nur erstellt um im Forum zu posten.


----------



## Yalen (29. Mai 2008)

Hab das gleiche problem.. musst mir ein neuen acc anlegen.


----------



## Darkshen (30. Mai 2008)

hab das gleiche problem wie die anderen musste mir extra um das hier zuschreiben einen neuen acc erstellen. kann man das mal wieder hinbekommen das man sich mit dem alten acc wieder anmelden kann????


----------



## Broeselchen (30. Mai 2008)

Moin Moin,

hatte auch das Problem!

Einfach die Buffed-Cookies löschen, und schon geht es wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (jedenfalls bei mir)


----------



## Yalen (30. Mai 2008)

Broeselchen schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> hatte auch das Problem!
> 
> ...


Funktioniert bei mir nicht x..x


----------



## Darkshen (30. Mai 2008)

cookies löschen hilft nicht


----------



## -bloodberry- (30. Mai 2008)

Liegt an den Sonderzeichen, da macht das Forum derzeit noch Probleme (aus Tôny macht es Tony).
Das kriegen die buffies aber sicher in den nächsten Tagen in den Griff.


----------



## Darkshen (30. Mai 2008)

sonderzeichen hab ich aber bei meinem normalen acc namen nicht drin ausser bei meinen chars ach und das kuriose ist dsa es im blasc mit den normalen accdaten funzt


----------



## B3N (31. Mai 2008)

Wir arbeiten bereits an einer Lösung und hoffen diese so schnell wie nur Möglich bereitstellen zu können. Bis dahin heißt es noch etwas Geduld haben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Celian (31. Mai 2008)

Also meine Freundin hat dasselbe Problem: Ihr Nickname lautet Ràna und sie kommt seit gestern nicht mehr rein. Scheint wirklich etwas mit den Sonderzeichen zutun zu haben ^^

Ps: Also es geht hier nicht nur um die Forumseite sondern sie kann sich auch nicht mehr auf der Hauptseite anmelden, scheint aber das gleiche zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hasenkeks (1. Juni 2008)

Seit die Seite neu gemacht wurde habe ich auch ein kleines Problem. Ich kann mich zwar, Gott sei dank, einloggen, aber immer, wenn ich buffed.de nach einem Rechnerneustart aufrufe, bin ich nicht mehr eingeloggt, obwohl ich das Häkchen fürs Autologin immer setze. Statt dessen steht bei mir folgendes:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiß da vielleicht jemand Rat? Muss ich vielleicht im Firefox, an der Firewall, oder was auch immer die Einstellungen ändern? Obwohl mit der alten buffed.de Seite ging das immer.

P.S. Ich habe keine Sonderzeichen in meinem Benutzernamen und einen Premiumaccount habe ich auch nicht.


----------



## -bloodberry- (1. Juni 2008)

Lösch am besten mal alle Cookies und lösch deinen Verlauf.
Dann die Seite mal neu laden.


----------



## Hándo (1. Juni 2008)

hab auch ein prob seit alles neu gemacht wurde ich komm nicht mehr in mein buffed profil rein werde nur noch mit dem nick angemeldet aber auf mybuffed is alles weg weis da jemand rat ??


----------



## hasenkeks (1. Juni 2008)

Ui, ist ja schick, es funktioniert wieder! Und ich habe gar nichts gemacht. Entweder, es ist ein Wunder passiert, oder jemand hat klammheimlich das Problem beseitigt...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (1. Juni 2008)

hasenkeks schrieb:


> Ui, ist ja schick, es funktioniert wieder! Und ich habe gar nichts gemacht. Entweder, es ist ein Wunder passiert, oder jemand hat klammheimlich das Problem beseitigt...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das Sonderzeichen-Login-Problem ist behoben.


----------

